# Fattore amico



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello all,
we are of to Italy later this year, France first late August then Italy to the south over the next few months.
Sostas are not so handy as in France so probably using Fattore Amico, any feedback on this organisation would be welcome.

Cheers me Deers


----------

